# Webseite kleiner zoomen?!



## medico (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal ne Frage. ich habe eine Webseite die recht breit gestaltet wurde. Diese Seite wird aber einer kleineren Monitorauflösung nicht komplett dragestellt.

Ich könnte ja jetzt bei gehen und per Javascript prüfen lassen welche Auflösung der Besucher hat und dem entsprechend weiterleiten, das heißt aber ich müsste die Seite auch in kleiner haben....

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen welche Auflösung der Besucher hat und dementsprechend die Seite kleiner zu zoomen so auf 90% oder so?! Geht das?!
Weil das wäre natürlich die einfachste Lösung 

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten

lg Medico


----------



## threadi (22. Juli 2011)

Das wäre durchaus möglich, aber ist unpraktisch und unüblich. 

Du musst dich außerdem davon verabschieden in Bezug auf Webseiten von Auflösungen zu sprechen. Eine Webseite wird nur im Viewport des Browsers dargestellt, was nahezu niemals einer kompletten Auflösung entspricht.

Die Lösung für dein Problem wäre, wenn Du dir grenzen setzt. Eine Webseite kann auf 2 Arten aufgebaut sein:
- mit festen Breiten
- mit flexiblen Breiten
Beides ist primär abhängig vom Design der Seite, welches nicht immer auch mit flexiblen Werten dargestellt werden kann. Bei einer Webseite mit fester Breite muss man sich für eine Mindestbreite entscheiden. Üblich sind heute noch Mindestbreiten um 980 Pixel. Sollte deine Zielgruppe eher bei den mobilen Endgeräten sein, müsste die Breite kleiner sein - und dadurch natürlich völlig anders aussehen.


----------



## mjkraus (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Du kannst die Anzeigebreite deines Browserfensters nur mittels Javascript abfragen. Mit unterschiedlichen CSS-Dateien kannst du dann unterschiedliche Seitengrößen erstellen.


----------

